# i have a favor to ask, i wont justin Broadrick to remix my work can it be done?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Someone know mirster broadrick a good friend of his,

First of all and foremost i grew up listening to godflesh since 1990 i have all there album, im a devouted fan, i see them twice, i worship this band, and i think Broadrick a genieous, im not after the money, if he can remix my work pull out cd, if of course find it interresting i would be so happy to be on his label.

This is one of my wish, my dream, Broadrick remixing my work, i have Usine 451 and Hexen (from montreal) to remix, there my best work so far , a lot of effort were put into this , ,but it's not loud enought for my standard too organic not enought godflesh-ian sounding.

So i hope he read this or someone tell him i can send him the original recording cd-r whit a nice box sleeve dyiy style.

Please mister Broadrick and mister bbenny green make my dream come true?
Send me a private message whit adress if interrested i will ship you these cds.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Contact him via his facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/jkflesh/

or his twitter account -

https://twitter.com/JKBroadrick

and you can check out his Instagram page... https://www.instagram.com/justinkbroadrick/

All you can do is reach out but be forewarned that artists as a rule will not accept unsolicited submissions for fear of copyright infringement issues but in this instance it sounds as if you're willing to hire him as a producer rather than merely sending him a copy of your CD and hoping for the best. Contact him and ask for a price estimate on the work you wish to have done.

Je vous souhaite le meilleur!

- Syd


----------

